# GA-golden Ret./cocker Beauty-possibly Pregnant!!



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG, she's precious. I so hope someone can rescue her QUICKLY.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Have forwarded to Adopt-a-Golden in Atlanta.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jealous!*

Jealous!!

Thank you so much!!!

**I emld. Gold. Ret. Rescue of Atlanta


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Per Kathi a Rescue in VT will take her*

Per Kathi, a rescue in VT will take this sweetheart but need pull help and a temp foster until they arrange a transport for her.

Hoping this all works out for this sweetie!! I think she is just beautiful!!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

what a beauty! hoping she finds the perfect home soon!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I hope she finds a good home soon! What a great combination of breeds!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Karen - I can help out with pulling her and transport to at least Atlanta, as well as short term fostering as long as she gets along with other dogs. I would not be able to pull her until Monday as I am assisting with a transport tomorrow and Sunday. WR is just south of here.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Terry*

Terry: Thanks! I SENT your info to Kathi Tufts who is corresponding w/ vol.
at the shelter and the rescue in VT.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Way to go Terri for helping out.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Latest Update....*

Sadiesdream 

Kathi Tufts from this forum has rescues for both dogs if GRRA cannot take
but what is needed is someone in Georgia to pull both dogs (I know Georgia requires someone licensed to pull).

It would be the best if GRRA could take both the Sad boy at Heard and the Preg. Gold.Ret./Cocker girl at Warners Robbins.

A member of this forum said she could foster the preg. Gold. Ret., provided someone finds out how she is w/other dogs and how far along she is, as she has not experience w/pregnant dogs or newborn puppies.

**CAN someone from Georgia Pull both these dogs, or is it required that someone has to be licensed to pull??

I will be out helping my Hubby who had surgery Oct. 1, close pool, etc., so please email Kathi Tufts if you can help or answer these questions:
Kathi
[email protected]


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Hope she finds a good home soon- that's so sad


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Karen--I have e-mailed Kathi and left a message for Lori to contact me regarding the pregnant female. I have also tried to contact WR animal control but only got an answering machine. Please feel free to pass my cell phone number along to whomever to try and help facilitate this situation. Terry


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Possible update*

Possible update:

My friend Gail in NY (involved in Gold. Ret. Rescue)
MIGHT have a local rescue to take her and a foster.
For now we keep all options open.

Gail will let me know.


----------



## Peggy298 (Oct 8, 2008)

Aww, poor little girl! Love to take her but I'm in Chicago! :*(


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Promising update*

here is a promising update I just got from Cathy Compton with the shelter:



Wanted to update you. We have a tenative plan for the mama dog and are
trying to get her out of the shelter today or tomorrow. We have someone
down here (Dee) who can temporarily hold her a day or two. A rescue in
Athens, GA, will take her and foster until she delivers and homes can be
found or until puppies are old enough to transport.

If the foster situation falls through I will definitely let you know so
we can make other plans. I should know something no later than Monday.
We aren't certain yet how far along she is until we have our hands on
her, but it looks close to term.

Thanks for all your help,

Cathy
[email protected]


----------

